# End of 2014 - Living in Jumeirah Park



## Marcopelo (Dec 16, 2014)

Hello,
I have read several posts about JP, all quite old.

Does anyone live there? How is now, end of 2014?

I've read about the recent mall opening; is it good? Is there other facilities around, i.e. Gym, community pools, etc.?

Is it noisy due to constructions? 

Thanks for your help!!

M.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

I have checked several properties down there. No pools, no gym. It's quiet location overall. Package 6 is considered the best in this area (villas overlooking Dubai Marina skyline). The mall is decent, there is pharmacy, two (?) restaurants (italian was not opened when I checked lately), well stocked Geant Easy, gaming shop etc.

There is a lack of community life, it's deserted area during the day and ghost town in the evening. No parks either, although they did open kids playground recently. Don't settle on the villa if it has sewage smell inside, it will probably mean endless problems.


----------



## Marcopelo (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi Malbec, great, and thanks for your reply!

Quite a pity but maybe something will change and improve in the next year(s).

I will be soon moving so I am just trying to understand the best areas to rent first, and buy later in a year time if we want. Budget is max 200K to rent, 4/4.6M to buy. 

Clearly it depends on school availability for my daughter , but it is good to have an idea of the housing solutions (looking for villas / THs only)

So far:

Springs - Lived there in 2006-2008, perfect community, villas quite old you need to find a renovated one and in good position. Overpriced probably because of the well established community

Meadows - nicer than Springs, with same consideration as above. Actually the villas are generally better than Springs, and of course are villas not TH. Overpriced

Victory Heights - I like it but I need to see the community with my own eyes  could be a perfect solution but no idea of the community, pools, malls, etc.

Arabian Ranches - Very nice in my (2008) opinion a little bit too far, now things have changed so a better look is mandatory 

Jumeirah Park - OK got it , but still very nice, will check.

Al Furjah - Cheaper and probably difficult to reach, poor community... anyone knows more?

Any other feedback?

Ciao,
M.


----------



## RAZ1221 (Dec 12, 2015)

Marcopelo,

Curious if you ended up in Jumeirah Park. I'm considering JP but wanted to get current insight into how things are there today.

Rick


----------

